# Cypripedium parviflorum



## toddybear (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is a clump of C. parviflorum growing in our botanical garden (my workplace). I rescued them from western Newfoundland when a new road was being constructed.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 26, 2007)

That is one of the nicest clumps I've ever seen, and what a setting! It seems to have the less-twisted petals characteristic of specimens from Newfoundland, as well! Cool!


----------



## toddybear (Jun 26, 2007)

I've seen some here with no twisting at all, but those grow in the northernmost areas. I'm waiting for a road to go through some cyps in that area in order to save them and add them to our collection!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Great job!

They are beautiful!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Marco (Jun 27, 2007)

looks great


----------



## Hien (Jun 27, 2007)

Does botanical garden ever attempts to generate seeds & seedlings from their collection to sell at gift shop?


----------



## toddybear (Jun 27, 2007)

We don't have any local flasking facilities so our BG only sells non-orchids. Our specialty plants are Ericaceous and Alpines.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh my! Now, that is impressive.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 6, 2007)

That is just FANTASTIC...


----------

